# Home made AT binding adapters



## donride (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone ever try to make AT binding adapters to fit regular downhill ski bindings?


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

The commercial version: Alpine Trekkers.

I never used these, but I recall a friend of mine buying AT bindings after about the third time he used the Trekkers.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Cline...that goes for me as well as Mike...what a pain those things were


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

Puts you up way too high above the ski, thus making them very prone to turning sideways under your feet, typically taking you with them. A friend of mine tried to keep up with me on my AT bindings with his alpine trekkers. Didn't work very well. Also, regular downhill bindings, boots and skis are way heavier than purpose built BC setups.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

Quiver Killers at Bent Gate Mountaineering, DynaDukes or SollyFit. Many better options.


----------

